

Why bitcoins are so popular nowadays - thebitcoiner
http://www.technologeek.net/bitcoins-popular-nowadays/

======
mooism2
_> In this global world color, place, race, currency, language, culture, etc.
is not a fact._

Utter tosh. Racism is still a thing, people still move to Silicon Valley to
start their internet start-ups, racism is _still_ a thing, try not to
contradict your own article title, if your article did not read like it had
been through babel fish twice I might take it more seriously, O RLY, etc ad
nauseum.

If I didn't know better - and I don't - I'd guess that someone copied an
eleven month old starry-eyed bitcoin propaganda post, fed it through babel
fish a couple of times, and stuck it on the web for the AdSense. Sorely
tempted to flag it as spam.

